# C40 B-Stay/C50 HM



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sometimes you just get lucky. I'd always wanted a pre-HP chainstay, non-sloping CF Colnago but unfortunately, the HP stays became ubiquitous in the current Colnago line. I accidentally came across this NOS 2002 frame while surfing for a track frame online at racycles.com and it was being closed out for a great price. Incredible luck, as it's the bike I've always wanted. Even cooler than the C50 HM. Just finished the build using a few weight weenie components and it weighs in at just under 15 lbs. Decided to do an understated color scheme this time, unlike the C50 HM.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*I hate you.*

 Beautiful!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I have always liked R&A. Bought most of my bikes from there. I can't believe that you even found a Star fork with yellow decals! 

Just a suggestion: if you want to go weight weenie on the C-40, get rid of that super heavy ITM/Colnago stem. I think that stem weighs in the 180s g. You can also use one of those gorgeous carbon water cages from Elite, or go for broke and get the Record version. 

Don't take me seriously, I just enjoy spending other people's money, while I engage in my usual mental fantasy about buying many gorgeous bikes  

I just realized.. [email protected], you have a Dogma, a Prince, a C50 and now a C40! Now, which of those is your "poor weather" bike?  Congratulations! Enjoy those bikes. I'm sure they'll be the object of much envy


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Very nice - I love non-HP C40s and would like ta get me one...

Just a shame that you put Campag on bikes as fine as this when really they deserve the best Shimano has to offer  

CC


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome bikes - congrats!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. Ce Cinquanta, I realize you're joking and I have no "religious" preference for Campy vs. Shimano, but I do like the cleaner cable routing of the former. Iyeoh, thanks for the suggestions, but the bike is slightly illegal at its current weight so no further weight reduction is planned. Plus, the Colnago ITM stem and the current bottle cage work well with the retro grouch look of this bike. The skinny tube, old school aesthetics along with the braking and shifting advantages of the new stuff make this my absolute favorite bike ever.


----------

